# MAC - Dsquared2 Swatches - Oct 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Dsquared2* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Dsquared2* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Dsquared2* colour story thread.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you, Erin!


----------



## makeupmag (Jul 14, 2009)

Click for a larger image





Grease Paint Sticks in B & V​


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## lalalie_xoxo (Jul 29, 2009)

Swatches are on NC20/25 skin.  Applied with finger (as suggested by the MA) with a little bit of Burt's Bees Lip Balm underneath since my lips were dry.


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 29, 2009)

#165 brush on top. 





accentuate/sculpt (i'll add swatches as soon as i get the chance


----------



## Delta Cephei (Aug 26, 2009)

'Blood Red' lipstick:


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 2, 2009)

Originally quoted by *erine1881*.






nude rose and blood red






b and v greasepaint sticks






black opal greasepaint stick (this is its name btw). you can definately see the purple, tho its faint.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 4, 2009)

MAC DSquared2 lipsticks:










*Nude Rose*, *Blood Red*, *Russian Red*

*Blood Red is definitely a misnomer. Its shade isn't like blood, and most definitely isn't Red! Wish they made it into a more vampy colour.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 5, 2009)

*MAC Plink! vs. MAC Nude Rose lipstick*


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 6, 2009)

MAC* Blood Red* vs *Party Mate *and *Russian Red *lipstick


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 6, 2009)

Greasepaints from left to right: V, Intense Black, B, Blood Red l/s on the very right.





From top to bottom:
Nude rose l/s, Blood Red l/s, B, Intense Black, V


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 10, 2009)

*Nude Rose* lipstick Lip Swatch on NC30 skin:


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 11, 2009)

*Blood Red* lipstick Lip Swatch on NC30 skin:


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 18, 2009)

Nude Rose





Nude Rose


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Top : MAC Marine Ultra Chromaline 
Bottom : MAC "B" Greasepaint Stick *

*Left to Right =      "V" Greasepaint Stick, Rich Purple Chromaline, Nice Vice Paintpot*






*Left - Crushed Bouganvillea CCB
Right - Blood Red Lipstick*


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 29, 2009)

NC44-45 skin


_*clickable pic*_






*Starting from Far left*: Lip Erase in Dim, Intense Greasepaint stick, V Greasepaint stick, B Greaspaint stick​ 

*Bottom row:* Tinted Lip Condtioner in Fuschia Fix, Nude rose l/s, Blood Red l/s​


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 1, 2009)

Naked lips






Nude Rose
















Blood red


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Blood Red on NC45


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 4, 2009)

(With flash)


----------



## Sanderlees (Oct 8, 2009)

Did anybody know about the sharpener at the end of the greasepaint sticks????


----------



## glowingface (Oct 11, 2009)

1. Ulta Automatic eyeliner in Black
2. MAC Feline eye Kohl
3. MAC Smolder eye Kohl
4. Bourjois Contour Clubbing in 41 Black Party
5. Make Up Forever Aqua Eyes in 0L
6. Stila Kajal Eye Liner in ONYX
7. MAC Eye pencil in EBONY
8. Urban Decay 24/7 in ZERO
9. MAC Powerpoint pencil in ENGRAVED
10. Revlon Colorstay in Black/Noir
11. Maybelline eyeliner in Black


----------



## Mirella (Oct 15, 2009)

MAC Blood Red


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

Dim lip erase:







Feline Kohl power eye pencil:







Dim, Feline on NW20 skin:







Accentuate/Sculpt on NW20 skin:







Dim on medium pigmented lips:


----------



## moonlit (Dec 2, 2009)

All 3 grease paints on nc 42 skintone.. the black and blue are my favorite


----------



## moonlit (Jan 15, 2010)

comparing sharkskin with black grease paint






The grease paint is long wearing and darker...


----------



## cassie05 (Feb 7, 2010)

swatched on nc25 

bone beige/emphasize


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Feb 16, 2010)

MAC greasepaint sticks in V & B.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nude Rose l/s





Blood Red l/s


----------

